
See you in Shenzhen next week for our next TechCrunch China event - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/16/see-you-in-shenzhen-next-week-for-our-next-techcrunch-china-event
======
asadlambdatest
It shows how innovation is evolving in there.

